# Fake Rescues



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I had Wilder's old cage for sale on craigslist. I put in the post that I would give it away for free to a small animal rescue who needs it. I know it is hard being a rescue and I was willing to donate the cage. Someone contacted me from a start up rescue who wants to expanded, but said it has been really hard because good cages are so expensive. So I let her take the cage for free, and now she is selling it on craigslist for money.... There are so many other rescues who could have used that cage! Or I could have donated it to the shelter. It is annoying being lied to. Blah!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

you could report them for fraud


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

darkiss4428 said:


> you could report them for fraud


 Who would I report them to?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

police maby? id try or at least call them and see what you can do


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I will think about that. It just sucks. I hope they get no money for the cage! >=]


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Man what an awful person! I would be so mad!! Make a post on Craigslist, like a buyer beware and explain what happened and warn everyone else that this person is not a rescue and is a despicable fraud. Put it everywhere all over Craigslist and ruin their chances of getting more free stuff from people like you trying to do a good deed. Next time you want to give to a rescue, just be sure to ask for a web page or pictures of it to make sure it's legitimate. Sorry about your experience, that sucks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That is good advice thank you. Next time I will ask for a website. I just didn't really think about it. I guess I am naive when it comes to that stuff. I didn't think someone would want to fake a rat rescue. She sent me pictures of some of the rats. She had boys and girls, hopefully she doesn't breed them or I'll be REALLY peeved.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

That is SO aggravating!
I run a small animal rescue and I am always SO grateful when people offer to donate cages.
Sometimes people will donate inappropriate cages (like those stupid Habitrail hamster cages) and I simply throw them in the garbage. I would never sell a donated cage without first offering it to another rescue/shelter, and I certainly wouldn't ASK for a cage for free only to turn around and sell it.

How RUDE!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Exactly! They should have donated it to another rescue or the shelter if it didn't work out for them. Plus I sent them pictures of the cage so they knew exactly what it was and everything. I wish I donated it to someone else.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Yu might as well report them to craiglsit. If she has a habit of doing this they will cut her off.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

unfortunately there is nothing legally you can do. 
I run a rabbit rescue and this sickens me when people do this. I see it all to often. 
The worst is when i see animals on CL and people are trying to find a rescue to bring them to, then a week later i see them posted on CL by someone different for a ton of $$.  Sick people.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Post the link to the add we can flag it!!!


----------

